# Latest building techniques



## cdpaine (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking for a resource of the latest building techniques? So I can improve and find other building products.

Thanks.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

theres this site called contractortalk.com that iv found very helpful. u just gota read other posts and u will find somthing u didnt know. joking aside the best way iv found is just resaerch research research and really talking w ur fellow tradesmen


----------



## edwardbros (Sep 30, 2009)

Watch this old house, or subscribe to their mag, in the back it always has new vendors and products. Or hit the net or trade shows.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Finehomebuilding Magazine,online or DVD
JLC trade magazine or Trade shows
This Old House
U Tube
Contractor Talk
Contractor Pub
*Real *Lumber Yards


----------



## larryfed123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Framing to my mind is the true joy and challenge of carpentry. It is where the enduring strength of a building comes from and where the quality of the exterior and interior trim begins. To this end we do not use nail guns. Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home. During the framing process we go to great lengths to keep things tight and right. This includes picking and culling lumber and using a great amount of string.


----------



## seifconst (Oct 14, 2008)

larryfed123 said:


> Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

larryfed123 said:


> Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home. .


What about miter saws, circular saws, and cordless drills?


----------



## carpenter72 (Dec 6, 2009)

Go to a building supply somewhere by you, this one out by me has contractor lunches where they show of the latest products that they will be selling. Last one was to show a lot of new decking products they were selling this year.


----------



## edwardbros (Sep 30, 2009)

If I didn't see this on a computer I'd think Larry was Amish


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

This old house geared toward handymen/homeowners . Fine home building for pros :thumbsup:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

> Framing to my mind is the true joy and challenge of carpentry. It is where the enduring strength of a building comes from and where the quality of the exterior and interior trim begins. To this end we do not use nail guns. Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home. During the framing process we go to great lengths to keep things tight and right. This includes picking and culling lumber and using a great amount of string.


wth?

hence why you are a renovator?

i heard some guy tell me once that the reason most walls arent straight on new houses is because of nail guns....

he was a handyman too

(i subscribe to FH and JLC)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

larryfed123 said:


> Framing to my mind is the true joy and challenge of carpentry. It is where the enduring strength of a building comes from and where the quality of the exterior and interior trim begins. To this end we do not use nail guns. Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home. During the framing process we go to great lengths to keep things tight and right. This includes picking and culling lumber and using a great amount of string.


Do you use electricity?arty: Nail guns!! Work smarter not harder:whistling Whats the string for to hold it together? You probably dowel all connections and ban nails from the job? Dude, I've been involved in some of the highest quality work & specs you can imagine. Everything was straight,tight, plumb, square & level. We had electricity & nail guns. Your about 30 years behind times:whistling


----------



## fredad4321 (Mar 3, 2010)

A raised floor system versus a slab on grade home may cost a little more but that is nothing compared to the benefits of building with raised access floors. Concrete slab homes do not have the curb appeal that a raised floor system does. You may find that you pay less for insurance if you live in a flood plain.


----------



## peterjames (Mar 11, 2010)

Modern house-construction techniques include light-frame construction (in areas with access to supplies of wood) and adobe or sometimes rammed-earth construction (in arid regions with scarce wood-resources). Some areas use brick almost exclusively, and quarried stone has long provided walling.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

larryfed123 said:


> Framing to my mind is the true joy and challenge of carpentry. It is where the enduring strength of a building comes from and where the quality of the exterior and interior trim begins. To this end we do not use nail guns. Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home. During the framing process we go to great lengths to keep things tight and right. This includes picking and culling lumber and using a great amount of string.


I'm just going to throw this out there: a glue coated ring shank nail will hold loads better than a hand-driven 16 penny, and not even the fastest hand nailer in the world could keep up with a newbie and a good framing nailer. I'm not trying to mock you, but rather I think you should seriously look into your business because the time you save using gun nails would be very significant. :thumbsup:

As for finding latest building techniques, in 4 months here, I've probably come across 20-30 new products that I use or will use when the time comes up again. I've also picked up some great techniques on how to get stuff done effectively. Just keep reading, and over time you'll keep picking up gems of info.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Not to mention a glue coated screw nail applied with a nail gun.... almost impossible to remove a panel when those have been used. That and some good construction adhesive and there is no squeaky floor. On the ring shanks it has been proven that just by using those and a few connectors such as hurricane ties and other appropriate connectors down to the plates and A.B.'s and a house can stand up to almost any hurricane..............


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

larryfed123 said:


> Framing to my mind is the true joy and challenge of carpentry. It is where the enduring strength of a building comes from and where the quality of the exterior and interior trim begins. To this end we do not use nail guns. *Nail guns are production tools that have no place if you want a well-built home.* During the framing process we go to great lengths to keep things tight and right. This includes picking and culling lumber and using a great amount of string.


That may be the single most ridiculous thing I have ever read here....And I was around for ALL of the MZ soap opera.:laughing:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

cdpaine said:


> Looking for a resource of the latest building techniques? So I can improve and find other building products.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.buildingscience.com/


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

mark696 said:


> These are some of the freat methoda for building construction which can help in building or restoratio of a building.
> ... .


Thank you Sunil for that informative post. I hope you are rewarded with vedy much improved traffic to your site.


----------



## osha10and30 (May 10, 2010)

*EPA tells contractors and homeowners: Get the lead out*

Because lead can be disturbed during construction, it's important to contain all dust and debris that may contain the poisonous element. Remodelers should employ warning signs, heavy-duty plastic and tape to keep the dust from spreading. Misting water on affected areas before sanding and scraping can further help contain lead. The area also needs to be thoroughly cleaned every day during the remodel with a HEPA vacuum and mopping with lots of clean rinse water.


----------

